# Commercial Insurance: how much?



## JaxBeachDriver

My husband called our insurance agent to find out about full commercial insurance. Our agent was well versed in the issues surrounding Uber and Lyft. The agent he referred us to (or at least the lady who answered the phone), however, either was clueless or was pretending to be so. While I wait for her response, I figured I'd consult the experts. 

How much do you guys pay for full commercial insurance? I realize, obviously that rates are varied due to several factors, but I'm curious anyway, just to get a ballpark figure.

Does anyone have an insurance agent or company they use and/or recommend?

Any other hints or suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My husband called our insurance agent to find out about full commercial insurance. Our agent was well versed in the issues surrounding Uber and Lyft. The agent he referred us to (or at least the lady who answered the phone), however, either was clueless or was pretending to be so. While I wait for her response, I figured I'd consult the experts.
> 
> How much do you guys pay for full commercial insurance? I realize, obviously that rates are varied due to several factors, but I'm curious anyway, just to get a ballpark figure.
> 
> Does anyone have an insurance agent or company they use and/or recommend?
> 
> Any other hints or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


I pay through an established limousine carrier but you have to have a qualifying car for them to accept you on their insurance. If you have the assets just start your own limo company that's only,way to get commercial insurance. Unless you find a random company which prob just give you a piece of paper but won't be worth a dime.


----------



## MrsUberJax

In Jax it's $350-$450 a month depending on your car, your driving record, etc. You have to remember that many many UberBlack drivers don't own their own cars. They lease the cars from the Limo companies, or BlackSharks so the Limo Companies & the BlackSharks pay the insurance. Any owner operator of a for hire vehicle will have their own commercial insurance policy and you want to get with someone in your state. If you don't have any luck on this forum, call your states insurance commission, they will help you. One final note, you want to call an insurance broker, not a company. Brokers deal with several insurance companies and they will be able to find you the best rate. Have a great day, I hope you find the insurance you are looking for. Uber On Friend, Uber On! oh and don't forget, TAG, You're it. (If you don't know what that means, search the forum to find out.)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

MrsUberJax said:


> In Jax it's $350-$450 a month depending on your car, your driving record, etc. You have to remember that many many UberBlack drivers don't own their own cars. They lease the cars from the Limo companies, or BlackSharks so the Limo Companies & the BlackSharks pay the insurance. Any owner operator of a for hire vehicle will have their own commercial insurance policy and you want to get with someone in your state. If you don't have any luck on this forum, call your states insurance commission, they will help you. One final note, you want to call an insurance broker, not a company. Brokers deal with several insurance companies and they will be able to find you the best rate. Have a great day, I hope you find the insurance you are looking for. Uber On Friend, Uber On! oh and don't forget, TAG, You're it. (If you don't know what that means, search the forum to find out.)


Thanks, lady! I'm not Ubering. I'm out, for now, anyway. I'll spread the word, though. My guy deals with multiple companies. He sent me a 4-page application.


----------



## eloso

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My husband called our insurance agent to find out about full commercial insurance. Our agent was well versed in the issues surrounding Uber and Lyft. The agent he referred us to (or at least the lady who answered the phone), however, either was clueless or was pretending to be so. While I wait for her response, I figured I'd consult the experts.
> 
> How much do you guys pay for full commercial insurance? I realize, obviously that rates are varied due to several factors, but I'm curious anyway, just to get a ballpark figure.
> 
> Does anyone have an insurance agent or company they use and/or recommend?
> 
> Any other hints or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


They are many variables to commercial livery insurance, driving record, how long you have had a drivers licence in your state, type and worth of vehicle, amount of liability needed, your city and very important how long you have been in "the business".

It can range anywhere from about 3k a year to over 10k per vehicle.

I know because I'm in the process of getting my TCP permit here in California. I have already formed my LLC and waiting for my TCP. I will drive for UberBlack and SUV. Not all UberBlack drivers lease there cars. I will not.

So far for me the best quote I got is 5k a year for a 2013 Chevy Suburban worth about 30k with a clean driving record but no previous livery experience. But I did get quotes over 10k. Also note that for me to pick up at my local airport my insurance company needs to be AM best rating A or higher.

Good luck


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My husband called our insurance agent to find out about full commercial insurance. Our agent was well versed in the issues surrounding Uber and Lyft. The agent he referred us to (or at least the lady who answered the phone), however, either was clueless or was pretending to be so. While I wait for her response, I figured I'd consult the experts.
> 
> How much do you guys pay for full commercial insurance? I realize, obviously that rates are varied due to several factors, but I'm curious anyway, just to get a ballpark figure.
> 
> Does anyone have an insurance agent or company they use and/or recommend?
> 
> Any other hints or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


POST # 1 /JaxBeachDriver: This thread
won't be Complete
without You listing Final Selection. Thanks
for Threadstarting!

Git'er DONE! urgeth the Bison.


----------



## Tx rides

Our carrier is Southern Mutual.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

eloso said:


> They are many variables to commercial livery insurance, driving record, how long you have had a drivers licence in your state, type and worth of vehicle, amount of liability needed, your city and very important how long you have been in "the business".
> 
> It can range anywhere from about 3k a year to over 10k per vehicle.
> 
> I know because I'm in the process of getting my TCP permit here in California. I have already formed my LLC and waiting for my TCP. I will drive for UberBlack and SUV. Not all UberBlack drivers lease there cars. I will not.
> 
> So far for me the best quote I got is 5k a year for a 2013 Chevy Suburban worth about 30k with a clean driving record but no previous livery experience. But I did get quotes over 10k. Also note that for me to pick up at my local airport my insurance company needs to be AM best rating A or higher.
> 
> Good luck


POST # 5 /eloso: This Thread can con-clude on a Positive Note
with the Completion of Your TCP Startup.
I enjoyed hearing about the Curious
Airport InsCo. BestRating "hurdle".

Vis con Dios, but please don't
leave Bison (& UPNF) in the dark.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Tx rides said:


> Our carrier is Southern Mutual.


POST # 7/Tx rides: You should be "saw-
ing logs" at this Hour, Lady!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

eloso said:


> They are many variables to commercial livery insurance, driving record, how long you have had a drivers licence in your state, type and worth of vehicle, amount of liability needed, your city and very important how long you have been in "the business".
> 
> It can range anywhere from about 3k a year to over 10k per vehicle.
> 
> I know because I'm in the process of getting my TCP permit here in California. I have already formed my LLC and waiting for my TCP. I will drive for UberBlack and SUV. Not all UberBlack drivers lease there cars. I will not.
> 
> So far for me the best quote I got is 5k a year for a 2013 Chevy Suburban worth about 30k with a clean driving record but no previous livery experience. But I did get quotes over 10k. Also note that for me to pick up at my local airport my insurance company needs to be AM best rating A or higher.
> 
> Good luck


I pay $2800/year for my town car with no comp/collision. I was quoted $400/month full coverage for the suburban


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

MrsUberJax said:


> In Jax it's $350-$450 a month depending on your car, your driving record, etc. You have to remember that many many UberBlack drivers don't own their own cars. They lease the cars from the Limo companies, or BlackSharks so the Limo Companies & the BlackSharks pay the insurance. Any owner operator of a for hire vehicle will have their own commercial insurance policy and you want to get with someone in your state. If you don't have any luck on this forum, call your states insurance commission, they will help you. One final note, you want to call an insurance broker, not a company. Brokers deal with several insurance companies and they will be able to find you the best rate. Have a great day, I hope you find the insurance you are looking for. Uber On Friend, Uber On! oh and don't forget, TAG, You're it. (If you don't know what that means, search the forum to find out.)


How does one become a black shark? Might be worth more money than actually trying to drive the ****in things under these ubered conditions.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Here in St Louis it is about $350/month.


----------



## Tx rides

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How does one become a black shark? Might be worth more money than actually trying to drive the ****in things under these ubered conditions.


Crikes! I didn't catch the date on this thread, and thought you were dropping out! Whew!!! Had me in a head lock for a bit!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## MrsUberJax

Jax, you are a black car owner, you can just add a driver to your account and add them to your insurance... you charge the driver a percentage of the fares and rent for the car... then you have officially joined the ranks of the black sharks....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Tx rides said:


> Crikes! I didn't catch the date on this thread, and thought you were dropping out! Whew!!! Had me in a head lock for a bit!!!! Lol!!!!


I'm not stopping, just weighing my options.

Got a text from another driver the other day asking me if I would take care of one of his regulars. He wanted me to do a 4am pickup to the airport (25 miles away) for $50. 4am! I'd likely have to come back empty, so that's $50 for an ungodly hour, 50 miles and 1.5-2 hours of my time. People are undercutting themselves like crazy. I'd be better off ubering than trying to compete with those crazy ass rates. (The flat rate to the airport is $80 on Uber. Driver takes $60.)

He says he likes to give people a break. I like to get paid a livable wage, especially if I'm getting out of bed at 3am! Needless to say, I told him I couldn't do it. Nice enough guy, but my sleep is worth more, especially when I'd be home alone with my non-napping 4-year-old all day after it.


----------



## ??UBER_WHAT??

I'm fortunate to live in Virginia, & with the new Geico commercial "hybrid" policy I pay $925 annually. I already had my personal auto insurance with them & all my limits & deductibles of $250 coll/comp remained the same.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm not stopping, just weighing my options.
> 
> Got a text from another driver the other day asking me if I would take care of one of his regulars. He wanted me to do a 4am pickup to the airport (25 miles away) for $50. 4am! I'd likely have to come back empty, so that's $50 for an ungodly hour, 50 miles and 1.5-2 hours of my time. People are undercutting themselves like crazy. I'd be better off ubering than trying to compete with those crazy ass rates. (The flat rate to the airport is $80 on Uber. Driver takes $60.)
> 
> He says he likes to give people a break. I like to get paid a livable wage, especially if I'm getting out of bed at 3am! Needless to say, I told him I couldn't do it. Nice enough guy, but my sleep is worth more, especially when I'd be home alone with my non-napping 4-year-old all day after it.


POST # 15 /JaxBeachDriver: Mom's
not Happy when
"Beachley" No-Nappy! Bison likes the
"Black Shark" appellation.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 15 /JaxBeachDriver: Mom's
> not Happy when
> "Beachley" No-Nappy! Bison likes the
> "Black Shark" appellation.


Lol. Beachley (not her real name) hasn't napped in about 2 years. On the odd day she does, we're all SOL


----------

